# Do services hire middle aged female EMT-B's?



## kitkat (Mar 2, 2011)

I just passed the National Registry and was wondering if services hire middle aged female EMT-B's.  I sure didn't see any when I was duing clinicals.  Is this a rare thing.

Thanks


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nope. 

Just kidding. Many services like those that have had life experience, but it all (should) boil down to your ability to care for patients.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

yes they do. i have seen some out in the field. from what i have seen most middle aged females usually go up into nursing or something above the EMT level. The EMS service (from what i have seen) seems to be a more male dominated career.


----------



## fit4duty (Mar 2, 2011)

the only question that is pertinent is: are you capable of doing the job without hurting yourself, your partner or your patient (and yes in that order)


----------



## kitkat (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm totally confident that I can do the job.  I've heard the physical agility tests can be pretty brutal... any truth to that?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

usually no their not. you dont have to be in shape and run everyday or workout everyday to pass them. its normally just stuff you do in the field normally. lift a gurney with 125lbs. walk up some stairs with some amount of weight.


----------



## skills82 (Mar 2, 2011)

The middle age female medics I know work in ER's and at the community college as a proctor for EMT and paramedic classes. They prefer to do that than be on a box.


----------



## Pseudonymous (Mar 3, 2011)

I've seen an incredible amount of middle aged, obese male EMTs around here. It doesn't seem to matter what age or gender you are, as long as you get the job done professionally.


----------



## reaper (Mar 3, 2011)

firefite said:


> yes they do. i have seen some out in the field. from what i have seen most middle aged females usually go up into nursing or something above the EMT level. The EMS service (from what i have seen) seems to be a more male dominated career.



Most larger services are about equal in gender. Some are even heavier in Female vs male. EMS is not a Male dominate world any longer,


----------



## Hockey (Mar 3, 2011)

Some prefer to higher a lil bit older because of the maturity level.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 3, 2011)

But the real question then becomes are you really middle aged or actually just ancient?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 3, 2011)

Most female EMS personnel I know are middle-aged.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 3, 2011)

medic417 said:


> But the real question then becomes are you really middle aged or actually just ancient?



I prefer being called "eternal"


----------



## reaper (Mar 3, 2011)

Popular term is "retro"


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 3, 2011)

Or maybe chronologically enhanced.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah I've seen a lot of female EMTs and paramedics out where I live. And my EMT class was like 50% female and 50% male, but sadly more of the males passed the class, so there was probably like 30% of us left.


----------

